# Pavé numérique et point



## nowheer (9 Mars 2006)

Bonjour...
j'ai acheté aujourd'hui un clavier apple usb standard, mais j'ai un petit problème avec la sorte de point situé à droite du zéro sur la pavé numérique. Ca ressemble à un point, ça pourrait être un point, et à dire vrai pour des raisons pratiques ça m'arrangerait que ce soit un point, mais ça n'est pas un point. C'est une virgule. Quelqu'un sait comment je pourrais bidouiller pour faire en sorte qu'il me fasse un point au lieu d'une virgule ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir 

Voir ClavierModifié [attention dossier à téléchargement direct]. 
La question a été souvent traitée  Pense à faire une recherche sur les forums avant de poser une question


----------



## Wonto (23 Avril 2006)

Au risque d'etre relou...

jaimerais savoir s'il y a pas moyen de faire la meme manipulation mais en gardant le clavier belge...

Car la, je dosi selectioner le clavier francais modifié et j'aimerais rester en belge! J'aime le drapeau dans la bare d'outils...

Oui je suis un peu chauvain, mais face au francais, ca va je suis pas pire que ca!


----------



## Al_Copett (23 Avril 2006)

Bien dit


----------



## jeanba3000 (23 Avril 2006)

Sinon en enfonçant la touche majuscule avant de taper la virgule, ça en fait un point.


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Avril 2006)

Trouvé dans les FAQ


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2006)

Voir réponse 2 donc


----------



## Wonto (24 Avril 2006)

oui mais j'ai deja ca... J'aurais aime avoir ca, mais avec el clavier belge... 

Ici c'est le clavier francais qui est modifier, donc le petit drapeau est bleu blanc rouge! Moi je voudrais un drapeau noir jaune rouch modifié!

Bha oui c'est joli le drapeau dans la barre des taches... et je souhaite garder mes couleurs nationales...

Je sais je suis dificile... mais bon, je fais avec!


----------



## jeanba3000 (24 Avril 2006)

Et simplement faire comme j'ai indiqué ? Trop compliqué ?


----------



## Wonto (24 Avril 2006)

Bhaa c'est pas que c'est compliquer, masi je trouve ca dommage de "perdre" cette fonction! Je pense avoir plus d'interet a avoir un point plutot qu'une virgule... 

Enfin, c'est vrais que c'est pas un drame en soit! Mais si le layout existe en belge modifié, je suis pas contre!


----------



## Bernard53 (25 Avril 2006)

À tout hasard en voici un ici modifié par moi-même avec ResEdit, mais c'est pour Mac OS 9 (ou inférieur, je pense) et sans garantie.

Salutations.


----------



## Mge (10 Mai 2006)

Salut,

Ma petite pierre pour expliquer
 "comment changer la définition des touches d'un clavier, par exemple pour avoir un point quand on tape sur le point du pavé numérique"  =>

1) utiliser ukulele (freeware)
http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&item_id=ukelele


2) on se base sur un fichier de clavier déjà définit; par exemple dans le dmg de la version 1.6.7 de ukulele, on trouve un clavier français ( dans system / keyboards / roman / *french-numerical.keylayout*).
Lancer ukulele et ouvrir le fichier ( file > open).

3) si pas déjà fait, afficher le menue Saisie dans la barre des menus (Préférences  Système> international > menue saisie > cocher "afficher le menue Saisie dans la barre des menus".

4) modifier le clavier: 
   a) aller dans le menu saisie, dans la barre des menus à côté de l'horloge: et afficher la palette de caractères. 
   b) faire glisser un à un les caractères de la palette vers le clavier, sur les touche choisies.
   c) quand votre nouveau clavier est prêt, fermer la palette de caractère et sauvegarder  (file > save as) votre clavier avec un nom explicite (ex: francais-modifié.keylayout) .
   d) le copier dans /utilisateurs/*vous*/bibliothèque/keyboard layouts
   e) fermer votre session utilisateur et la ré-ouvrir.
   f) retourner dans le menu saisie et ouvrir international, puis choisir votre nouveau clavier en le cochant dans la liste; c'est bon, votre clavier (utilisateur* vous*) est opérationnel!

Validé sur 10.4.6, iMac Intel.

Possibilité de mettre aussi un clavier.keylayout dans /système/ bibliothèque/ keyboard layout (pas testé) pour que* tous *les utilisateurs en bénéficient.

@+


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Mai 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Voir ClavierModifié [attention dossier à téléchargement direct].



Je viens de télécharger le fichier de marco, j'ai bien mis l'extension (?) "French modified.bundle" dans "Bibliothèque/Keyboard Layouts", j'ai redémarré mais j'ai toujours la virgule sur le pavé numérique


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2006)

Remercies en le ciel, j'avais fais l'invertion il y a quelques temps, je suis vite revenu à la virgule.

Sous Windows, les applications transforment automatiquement le point en virgule quand c'est nécessaire, sur ton Mac, ça ne le fera pas (c'est une API de Windows). Dès que tu vas ouvrir un tableur, tu vas comprendre ta douleur !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Remercies en le ciel, j'avais fais l'invertion il y a quelques temps, je suis vite revenu à la virgule.
> 
> Sous Windows, les applications transforment automatiquement le point en virgule quand c'est nécessaire, sur ton Mac, ça ne le fera pas (c'est une API de Windows). Dès que tu vas ouvrir un tableur, tu vas comprendre ta douleur !



Donc, il vaut mieux que je vire "French modified.bundle" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2006)

Là, je ne sais pas, je sais juste que remplacer la virgule par le point dans le pavé numérique, c'est encore plus galère.


----------



## luds (11 Mai 2009)

Bravo à Mge et son message posté le 11/05/2006 car cela marche!

Je viens de faire le test avec Ukulele et tout fonctionne.
La méthode est un peu longue peut etre mais c'est la meilleure. En telephonant à Apple il m'ont aussi demandé / re-routé vers Ukulele eux meme. Grace à un peu de patience (+ de deux heures (uniquement car je voulais eviter toute corruption en telechargeant un fichier, le placer dans le system etc...   Donc je voulais le faire moi meme)  je peux garantire que cela fonctionne.

Aussi une note sur les commentaire cités plus haut pour excel, (problemes lorqu'un fichier excel, crée par mac, utilisant les points ET virgules avec la methode de Mge et Ukulele, est ouvert sur la plateforme Windows (avec excel 2007) il n'y à pas de probleme: le fichier est lus comme sur Mac

Donc le cas cité plus haut est sans doute isolé.   En tout cas tout fonctionne et à qui essayera je souhaite que la réussite est GARANTIE. (Super content, cela fait 1 mois que j'essayais de trouver une solution au remplacement de la virgue par un point sur le pavé numérique d'iMAc.


----------



## jeserlecter (22 Août 2010)

Mge a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ma petite pierre pour expliquer
> "comment changer la définition des touches d'un clavier, par exemple pour avoir un point quand on tape sur le point du pavé numérique"  =>
> ...



Super merci!


----------



## jodumont (21 Juin 2011)

je vois souvent: La question a été souvent traitée  Pense à faire une recherche sur les forums avant de poser une question 

malheureusement je cherche encore et encore
comment arrivé à une réel solution
j'ai essayé avec Double Commander & Ukulele, ...

il pourrait être intéressant de cité quelques liens
afin d'appuyé le dire que ça déjà été traité au préalable
et/ou donner des "pistes" de mots clé à rechercher
afin de trouver les autres posts traitant de cela

toutefois, merci pour ta réponse
Jonathan



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Voir ClavierModifié [attention dossier à téléchargement direct].
> La question a été souvent traitée  Pense à faire une recherche sur les forums avant de poser une question


----------

